# Notes Allowed



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 18, 2008)

I know that you are allowed to bring notes to the exam as long as they are in a binder or some sort of other binding. But I have heard hints around here that notes that are written in pencil are not allowed. Is that the case? If so, I'm pretty screwed because I have been working all of my sample exams and problems in pencil. Those solutions have hints and references to charts/tables in other reference material that I would like to have during the exam.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 18, 2008)

wilheldp said:


> I know that you are allowed to bring notes to the exam as long as they are in a binder or some sort of other binding. But I have heard hints around here that notes that are written in pencil are not allowed. Is that the case? If so, I'm pretty screwed because I have been working all of my sample exams and problems in pencil. Those solutions have hints and references to charts/tables in other reference material that I would like to have during the exam.


WH, your safest bet has to be to check with your State Board. Some states are picky-er than others.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2008)

I just went over any penciled notes with ink.


----------



## ktulu (Mar 18, 2008)

All of my notes and sample problems were in pencil.


----------



## cocoloco (Mar 18, 2008)

Suggestion, if it makes you feel any better photocopy the notes. Now they are not in pencil anymore. I did not have any issues with pencil written notes myself...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 18, 2008)

cocoloco said:


> Suggestion, if it makes you feel any better photocopy the notes. Now they are not in pencil anymore. I did not have any issues with pencil written notes myself...


I like that idea a lot better than Capt'n Worley's.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2008)

It'd definitely be easier. But it served as a sort of review for me to go over it.

Additionally, most of my notes were in the MERM, so photcopying wasn't an option.


----------



## Casey (Mar 18, 2008)

I have been unable to find anything on the NCEES website that suggests you are not allowed to have notes in pencil..

So, definitely call your state board to see what they allow... I am allowed to bring in penciled notes as long as it is in binders, as the guy proctoring at the test site is following exactly what it says on the NCEES website...


----------



## rudy (Mar 18, 2008)

I ran into a similar situation. The NCEES website said nothing about pencil'ed notes; however, my state website said no pencil'ed notes. I went to their office and asked one of the licensing people about the discrepancy. She said she wasn't sure and it would be better to go over them in ink. arrgghhh. so, i wasted time doing this to my notes in the books, and made copies of my loose leaf notes.

Each of the three times I took the test, the proctors never checked the actual notes. They just checked to make sure they were bound. The proctors mainly focused on cell phones and calculators.

But it is best to check with your state board.


----------



## Tark62 (Mar 18, 2008)

The "notes in pencil" issue is specific to certain state boards. It is not an NCEES policy, and is therefore not enforced in all states. So you have to check with your state board to see if you are affected. Many (most?) states don't care.

Apparently the idea behind the policy is to help establish whether you are copying any test questions or answers into your reference books. You are allowed to have a pencil in the exam room, but not a pen. So if your books contain notes in ink, then those notes were presumably made before you came in, and are therefore OK.

But if your books contain notes in pencil, then those notes could have been made during the exam, and are therefore potentially suspect.


----------



## busbeepbeep (Mar 19, 2008)

I brought photocopies of all my handwritten material just to be safe. Not worth getting kicked out over something like that.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Mar 19, 2008)

Casey said:


> I have been unable to find anything on the NCEES website that suggests you are not allowed to have notes in pencil..
> So, definitely call your state board to see what they allow... I am allowed to bring in penciled notes as long as it is in binders, as the guy proctoring at the test site is following exactly what it says on the NCEES website...


There is something on the ELSES website so it would apply to those in ELSES states:



> _Are penciled notes allowed?_
> Yes, but be aware that proctors are trained to look for examinees who may be writing exam questions in their materials to take home. Be sure to put your pencil down while handling your study materials.


For non-ELSES states, I would contact the board or whoever is adminstering the exams as others have said.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Mar 23, 2008)

wilheldp said:


> I know that you are allowed to bring notes to the exam as long as they are in a binder or some sort of other binding. But I have heard hints around here that notes that are written in pencil are not allowed. Is that the case? If so, I'm pretty screwed because I have been working all of my sample exams and problems in pencil. Those solutions have hints and references to charts/tables in other reference material that I would like to have during the exam.



Will,

Worst case, just make copies of those pages. Them they are in ink (toner).

Oops, just saw someone already said this.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Are penciled notes allowed?_
> Yes, but be aware that proctors are trained to look for examinees who may be writing exam questions in their materials to take home. Be sure to put your pencil down while handling your study materials.


I had a graph I copied out of a textbook in with my personal notes. The kind where you go to your values on the axis then pick a number off a corresponding curve. I drew a line from the axis to the curve without thinking about it and got a nasty look from the proctor.


----------



## squishles10 (Apr 4, 2008)

I know for sure that TX and CO DO NOT allow pencil in the exam. California does. I have no idea about anywhere else. This information is listed on the state board under the exam FAQs or similar. What state are you in and I'll look it up for you?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 4, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I know for sure that TX and CO DO NOT allow pencil in the exam. California does. I have no idea about anywhere else. This information is listed on the state board under the exam FAQs or similar. What state are you in and I'll look it up for you?


I'm in KY, but I'm planning on taking all of my pencil notes to work on Monday to run copies of them. That way, there is no chance that I'll lose all of my notes to a local rule. Plus, work is "paying" for the copies, so it doesn't affect me much at all.


----------



## rudy (Apr 4, 2008)

Sad to say, I was very conservative my first time around, limited printing, trying to save trees. My last time around, I made lots of copies. Even re-did some copies that did not come out just right. My only saving grace, is that I recycled once the whole ordeal was over.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 8, 2008)

Man, my ENVRM was FILLED with penciled-in notes in the margins. I didn't even think whether or not that would be a problem until the last couple of weeks or so. I was very relived to find out that my state didn't have any problem with that, as long as you didn't write in the books during the exam, of course.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 8, 2008)

I ran the copies of my pencil notes today. I don't really care if the penciled notes would have been allowed or not. It took me about 2 minutes at work this morning to run the copies, and I feel it was time well spent "just in case".


----------

